# New at Breeding



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Just a few questions to see other then have a test if my does are bred. Is it possible by their behavior to know there is a difference. Like my young one this is her first time and when I got her she did not what to be near us or let us touch her. Now she comes up to us and we are allowed to touch her. Also both of them have not seemed to go into heat again since I bred them in December is this a sign that they are bred?? Just wanted to see if there was any chance these are signs.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Not really that early on that i know of, they are more apt to do that later on in pregnancy closer to delivering but i wouldn't totally rule it out. I have seen some pretty unusual things with animals so who knows. On a good note since i'm no help at all lol..it's nice they r being nice now hehe


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Them not going into heat would be a sign Idk about the attitude change my doe is still stubborn as an ox but loving as always...but for all I know it could be possible lol and if you have pooch pics there are people who can tell just by looking


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

If it's been 30 days you can send of a blood sample to test to see if she is pg through bio tracking..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

attitude changes can happen early on yes  

no heats since breeding are another indicator 

I would gently assume your does to be bred


----------



## jamalx22 (Jan 20, 2013)

kafairch said:


> Just a few questions to see other then have a test if my does are bred. Is it possible by their behavior to know there is a difference. Like my young one this is her first time and when I got her she did not what to be near us or let us touch her. Now she comes up to us and we are allowed to touch her. Also both of them have not seemed to go into heat again since I bred them in December is this a sign that they are bred?? Just wanted to see if there was any chance these are signs.:laugh::laugh:


How many baby goats should I start with and can I breed them when they first come into heat I really would like to and will there be birth problems someone plz help I have never had a goat I am a first timer thz


----------



## jamalx22 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> attitude changes can happen early on yes
> 
> no heats since breeding are another indicator
> 
> I would gently assume your does to be bred


How many baby goats should I start with


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Attitude change can happen early on, I agree with Stacey. Our herd queen gets really lovey early in pregnancy.
We have a young, first timer who was bred at the end of November, and she has had a definite attitude change. She is a quiet doe, but didn't like to be messed with & would run away, also wanted to be stuck to her buddies hip and would get upset if put her in a stall, etc.
Since about a month along she's become much more friendly, and enjoys having a stall to herself at night with her own hay, water, etc. She gladly goes in. She loves being rubbed on, and talked to as well.
So they can certainly change.

No heat cycle is another good sign.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

jamalx22 said:


> How many baby goats should I start with and can I breed them when they first come into heat I really would like to and will there be birth problems someone plz help I have never had a goat I am a first timer thz


What breed of goats do you have? We raise percentage boers, and will not even consider breeding a doe until they are 100lbs AND 8-9 months old.
A lot of people say 80lbs and 8 months, but I think it's better to breed them when they are bigger so it hopefully, doesn't stunt their growth too much. 
Can also be very hard on them during kidding if your not careful.

So no, I would never breed babies when they first come in heat. Does can start coming in heat when they are only a few months old. IMO, you'll ruin them, risk their health, and what kind of babies could you really get out of a young doe like that? I just could never do that.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree with _Hooser Shadow_ there is no way i would breed a doe on her first heat cycle when she was just a baby.

We raise Boer goats and just my rule of thumb no doe gets near the buck until they are 13mths + I try to wait till 15 months if at all possible but I have a few that will be put in with the buck at 13 months this year because they are big enough. Well over 100 lbs and growing great.

What breed of goat do you have?
If you breed a doe to young it Will most likely have complications during delivery or be stunted and not grow to its full potential.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

*New at Breeding: Breeding to young*



HoosierShadow said:


> What breed of goats do you have? We raise percentage boers, and will not even consider breeding a doe until they are 100lbs AND 8-9 months old.
> A lot of people say 80lbs and 8 months, but I think it's better to breed them when they are bigger so it hopefully, doesn't stunt their growth too much.
> Can also be very hard on them during kidding if your not careful.
> 
> So no, I would never breed babies when they first come in heat. Does can start coming in heat when they are only a few months old. IMO, you'll ruin them, risk their health, and what kind of babies could you really get out of a young doe like that? I just could never do that.


So is it true that it is ok to breed them young helps their body size later? I just heard that and wondered. I was scared about doing it before they were a year old. I have a Tog and she was 9 months old when I bred her. Only on the word of someone who raises them. Yet I still question this. Just wondering


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Not really that early on that i know of, they are more apt to do that later on in pregnancy closer to delivering but i wouldn't totally rule it out. I have seen some pretty unusual things with animals so who knows. On a good note since i'm no help at all lol..it's nice they r being nice now hehe


Yes it is great that my young one is being nice.  I want my daughter to show her at 4-H and she has been so resistant to us touching her or walking her that I did not know what to do. Hope that she stays that way. We got her at 5 months old what was older then when we got our first one. Thanks for you reply everything helps


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> Them not going into heat would be a sign Idk about the attitude change my doe is still stubborn as an ox but loving as always...but for all I know it could be possible lol and if you have pooch pics there are people who can tell just by looking


My Alpine is 6 years old and getting a pic is hard lol she hates to have her back end touched or photographed LOL but I will try that thanks


----------



## jamalx22 (Jan 20, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> What breed of goats do you have? We raise percentage boers, and will not even consider breeding a doe until they are 100lbs AND 8-9 months old.
> A lot of people say 80lbs and 8 months, but I think it's better to breed them when they are bigger so it hopefully, doesn't stunt their growth too much.
> Can also be very hard on them during kidding if your not careful.
> 
> So no, I would never breed babies when they first come in heat. Does can start coming in heat when they are only a few months old. IMO, you'll ruin them, risk their health, and what kind of babies could you really get out of a young doe like that? I just could never do that.


I will run them together because that is how they live in the wild not to be speedster from there young and when they come into heat there body is saying that they are ready but in the wild were they Rome together it does not matter how old they are the buck is still going to breed her and I have 2 boer goats males and one of them are brown and the other is brown and white and all brown baby kids


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

DO NOT RUN YOUR BUCKS WITH YOUR DOES!!!!

This is sick and horrible to use the excuse: thats how they do it in the wild!

Does go into heat as early as 2-4 months of age! This is not healthy and you are just inviting sickness and death into your herd. 

early pregnancy can stunt growth of young does for life. They also have shortened life spans or die during delivery.

Running bucks with does also has other risks to your does. PLEASE DO NOT RUN BUCKS WITH DOES!

This is unethical and irresponsible. BUILD THE BUCKS THEIR OWN PEN!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

kafairch said:


> So is it true that it is ok to breed them young helps their body size later? I just heard that and wondered. I was scared about doing it before they were a year old. I have a Tog and she was 9 months old when I bred her. Only on the word of someone who raises them. Yet I still question this. Just wondering


What do you mean by young? Many dairy breeders do breed at around 8-9 months and weight at least 80 lbs. That is ok. Any younger or less weight could cause problems. You really want to make sure the doe is mature. Every doe should be assessed and not just automatically breeding. You need to be sure the goat is in good condition and truly ready to maintain a pregnancy and then nurse/milk later.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt say breeding young helps their body size later but if the doe comes from lines that get fat if left dry for to long then it can be in the best interest of the doe to be bred at 9-10 months/80lbs for her overall health. 

Fat goats are more susceptible to ketosis in pregnancy as well as having difficulty in conceiving


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

jamalx22 said:


> I will run them together because that is how they live in the wild not to be speedster from there young and when they come into heat there body is saying that they are ready but in the wild were they Rome together it does not matter how old they are the buck is still going to breed her and I have 2 boer goats males and one of them are brown and the other is brown and white and all brown baby kids


The death rate is also very high in the wild. So treating them like "in the wild" will not give you a good healthy herd.


----------



## jamalx22 (Jan 20, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> DO NOT RUN YOUR BUCKS WITH YOUR DOES!!!!
> 
> This is sick and horrible to use the excuse: thats how they do it in the wild!
> 
> ...


Okay now I understand. But can you plzz stop talking to me like that I am only 13 and I have never ever had goats only chickens and I want to now if I get them in sping allready weaned of mom when can I breed them and put it in what breeding season not months plzz thz


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beings that you are only 13 you should have adults helping you with pen building as well as helping you find resources for proper herd management.

If you are getting weaned Boer doe kids in the Spring, it's best to keep them in their own pen with a shelter away from the bucks until late Fall or early winter, because people domesticated goats, we simply cannot expect them to be "as they are in the wild"....we ruined that aspect and because we domesticated them, it's being responsible as goat owners to keep them healthy and to not breed too young.


What would the purpose behind your wanting to breed goats? I personally breed for milk production as well to keep certain strengths within the Nigerians.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

jamalx22 said:


> Okay now I understand. But can you plzz stop talking to me like that I am only 13 and I have never ever had goats only chickens and I want to now if I get them in sping allready weaned of mom when can I breed them and put it in what breeding season not months plzz thz


I dont usually every talk that harshly - I felt it was necessary to get my point across which hopefully it has.

I am assuming you want to purchase boer does? They should be ready to be bred around 12-15 months of age. Breeding season for boers is all year round (they come into heat once a month).

If you decide to go with dairy does then their season of breeding starts in the fall (September-January usually).

What are you plans for the goats? There is a lot that goes into the proper care of a goat but the needs vary depending on what your plans are for having them


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ditto with hoosier shadow...babies come in heat very young..too young to be mothers...our rule of thumb is 70% of adult weight..and we like to wait until they are 7-9 months old to a year...but size is the thing...a yearling with poor growing will not be bred...we raise Large dairy goats..


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

jamalx22 said:


> How many baby goats should I start with and can I breed them when they first come into heat I really would like to and will there be birth problems someone plz help I have never had a goat I am a first timer thz


I would gently suggest that you do a lot of reading/research before actually buying any kids. I have studied my butt off & still feel lost 1/2 the time. This site & fiascofarm.com are my go to sites!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with serentyfarms....there is so much to learn and it sounds like you want to do your best for your goats..Goat-link.com is a good place..I studied for hours on there and also Fiascofarms is another...As for how many you should start with..how much space do you have? are you able to put up small pens for young goats and separate pens for bucks? Also consider how much it cost to feed and care for them...once you know what you can spend and how much space you have then we can help you decide a good number...also size of goat...Nigies take up less space then My Saanen : ) In your cost..figure in Feed, loose minerals, salt blocks and baking soda....certain meds that need to be kept onhand ( Goat-link has a great list) tools such as hoof trimmers, medicine cabinet needs like needles and stuff...shelter...and so forth..you are wise to plan ahead and prepare before getting the goats so you feel great about bringing them home


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

*New to Breeding*



ksalvagno said:


> What do you mean by young? Many dairy breeders do breed at around 8-9 months and weight at least 80 lbs. That is ok. Any younger or less weight could cause problems. You really want to make sure the doe is mature. Every doe should be assessed and not just automatically breeding. You need to be sure the goat is in good condition and truly ready to maintain a pregnancy and then nurse/milk later.


Believe me I took that into consideration and she seems to be doing very well. She spends more time in her house then she first did but I figured that the pregnancy is tiring to her. Other wise she is out with the 6 year old who is also pregnant and they run together and play around so I do not see any problems. Because I have not EVER done this before I was not sure about breeding before they are a year old. But I was told that it will help them later with a good body size and later pregnancies.


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

StaceyRoop said:


> I wouldnt say breeding young helps their body size later but if the doe comes from lines that get fat if left dry for to long then it can be in the best interest of the doe to be bred at 9-10 months/80lbs for her overall health.
> 
> Fat goats are more susceptible to ketosis in pregnancy as well as having difficulty in conceiving


Thank you for the info it is very helpful to hear all sides to this and I am learning new things everyday. Scared though this my first time of doing this and I had nightmares about what could happen and with me I always look at the bad first. I love my animals and hate to see them hurt or in pain so hopefully I can handle when the time comes. Again thanks


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

There isn't any need to be scared and worrying Urself to death about ur girls most does have their kids without any problem but its always best to exspect the unexpected with any goat lol I hope all goes well with ur does


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Personally I house buckling a separate, and doelings separate, unless the bucks have been castrated already (I knife). My buck runs with my adult herd all the time. He loves his ladies and protects them. I have seasonal breeders anyway, so I don't worry about kidding 2x/year. 

I guess the point I'm making here is it is not irresponsible practice to house adult bucks and does together and you WANT kids. The babies should always be raised separate, however at least until the little boys lose their gonies. 

Another thing I might add is when breeding younger/smaller the growth WILL be impacted in some shape or form. Waiting a bit longer to breed, like for example I wait to breed my show heifers until at least 18 months to allow the additional height. This allows her body to keep "bulking up" in height. Having babies puts stress on the body, stress can be a definite factor in faster maturing, which through stress and early maturing can actually lead to a shorter life span. They "burn out" a lot quicker.


----------



## jamalx22 (Jan 20, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I agree with serentyfarms....there is so much to learn and it sounds like you want to do your best for your goats..Goat-link.com is a good place..I studied for hours on there and also Fiascofarms is another...As for how many you should start with..how much space do you have? are you able to put up small pens for young goats and separate pens for bucks? Also consider how much it cost to feed and care for them...once you know what you can spend and how much space you have then we can help you decide a good number...also size of goat...Nigies take up less space then My Saanen : ) In your cost..figure in Feed, loose minerals, salt blocks and baking soda....certain meds that need to be kept onhand ( Goat-link has a great list) tools such as hoof trimmers, medicine cabinet needs like needles and stuff...shelter...and so forth..you are wise to plan ahead and prepare before getting the goats so you feel great about bringing them home


Yayyyy u finally got my goats they are babies and they are show goats he is a boer goat I named him smudge because his butt was dirty he is my all I treasure him so much and he is on hay and milk wow never thought it would happen but god has answered my prayer thank you Jesus


----------



## randys (Feb 11, 2013)

yes the no heat is a good sign, remember 150 days from the bred date. Some of my girls have kidded right on the 150th. day. They wont really get there bag until a few days before they kid.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

kafairch said:


> Believe me I took that into consideration and she seems to be doing very well. She spends more time in her house then she first did but I figured that the pregnancy is tiring to her. Other wise she is out with the 6 year old who is also pregnant and they run together and play around so I do not see any problems. Because I have not EVER done this before I was not sure about breeding before they are a year old. But I was told that it will help them later with a good body size and later pregnancies.


Dunno who told you that but its completely false. Breeding them earlier than a year will NEGATIVELY impact on their body size, they will always be smaller than does left to grow out, unless your management is very very good.

Also it is not normal for your doe to be increasingly tired due to pregnancy and I would be worried she is starting to have some issues with preg tox.

jamalx22 can I suggest you make your own thread instead of posting on someone elses, it is making it awfully hard and confusing to try to keep up with this story and who is who and what is going on.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I would gently suggest that you do a lot of reading/research before actually buying any kids. I have studied my butt off & still feel lost 1/2 the time. This site & fiascofarm.com are my go to sites!


I have to agree. There are alot of aspects of raising goats to think about. I would even start with wethers... easier, no breeding. With all the illnesses, conditions and such they can get it is important to be able to recognize and treat correctly... knowing what your treating is so important. Can't stress it enough!

I've had goat for a.few years and am still reading. I suggest reading.and talking to successful, responsible breeders. This goes for all newbies btw, not just aiming at one person.

I would be.more than happy to send.links that have helped me learn


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

I always would wait untill my goat is about 1 year 5 months old to be bred unless she has completly matured, first.


----------

